

Setup Python and Django on Mac OS X Lion - SnowLprd
http://hackercodex.com/2011/08/30/python-install-django-on-mac-osx-lion-10.7/

======
tyler_ball
Pythonbrew is another good option for dealing with Python and multiple
versions of Python.

<https://github.com/utahta/pythonbrew>

------
GoldenBear92
Great step-by-step instructions and set of "best practices" for getting
Python, Django and more installed on OS X version 10.7.x (Lion).

------
debrice
After all, not everybody can afford a linux box for their dev :p

